# Oberon cover extra pack ins question



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I received my Oberon ROH for my Kindle 2 this afternoon and noticed that included with my cover is an extra bungee and a key charm. Can anyone tell me which bungee would this extra one replace. Is it the one that is on the upper right corner of the cover or the one the straps the cover shut? Also, the key charm...how or where would I be able to add this on to? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I added the charm on the bungee cord that fastens around the 'button' closure.  Then I can gently use the charm to easily open or close my cover.

By the way -- which cover did you purchase and which charm did they send with it? Pics


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a heads up, they are going to start selling those charms (a couple weeks from now)....so if you'd like to decorate you Kindle a little more you can


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Both bungees appear the same, so the replacement should work for either if you have one break.  I tucked my spare way down deep in the front cover so I always have it with me.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Both bungees appear the same, so the replacement should work for either if you have one break. I tucked my spare way down deep in the front cover so I always have it with me.


Oh - good idea I was wondering how I was going to manage to not lose the spare bungee.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

PJ said:


> Oh - good idea I was wondering how I was going to manage to not lose the spare bungee.


LOL--stuff like that is a necessity for me. If I "put it someplace safe" in the house, I will NEVER find it again.

Now, the odds are I'll still forget where it is......


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Here is a picture of my new cover and skin. For Tippy, who used the charm as on the cover. Could you tell me how you did it, as I am also interested in doing so. The charm that I received matches the ROH sun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, that is truly a beautiful combination!  Hmmmm.

Will not order ROH...will not order ROH....will not order ROH!
Betsy


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Surfmom66 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Here is a picture of my new cover and skin. For Tippy, who used the charm as on the cover. Could you tell me how you did it, as I am also interested in doing so. The charm that I received matches the ROH sun.


To thread the charm around the bungee you need to reach into the cover and slide one end of the bungee through the hole. Just make the metal end lie flat on the bungee cord and push it through, slide the charm on and push it back through the hole.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks! I got it done in no time. Not only is the charm decorative, it's functional too!!


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh! I'm so excited! That is the same exact skin and Oberon I purchased. I am squealing with delight! I cannot wait to get my cover. Next question-how in the world did you get the screen saver to match your cover?  I've not even messed with the screen savers. Not computer savvy on things like that!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

The screensaver I got from someone that posted it on Kindle Boards...look under The Kindle Boards Photo Gallery...the topic was called Roof of heaven Screen Saver (and 2 others).  The hack to change to your own screensavers is under Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting...topic is New version K2 Screensaver hack. Enjoy.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Just a heads up, they are going to start selling those charms (a couple weeks from now)....so if you'd like to decorate you Kindle a little more you can


Stupid question, but does that mean we won't get them as little "gifts" anymore when we buy something from them?
kjn


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy, What You still haven't ordered the ROH yet?!  You are supposed to be the ultimate enabler, oohh woe is me!  I am losing faith.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> Stupid question, but does that mean we won't get them as little "gifts" anymore when we buy something from them?
> kjn


Sigh. I hope not. I was thinking the same thing though.

To second cover or not to second cover, that is the question......


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> Stupid question, but does that mean we won't get them as little "gifts" anymore when we buy something from them? kjn


For $75 + shppg you think they could continue to provide one charm per cover. Really.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tippy said:


> For $75 + shppg you think they could continue to provide one charm per cover. Really.


I received a package with two covers, one charm.

L


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Leslie: I just finished giving Oberon feedback on their website asking them to pre-thread a "charm" on every Kindle cover bungee. We wil see, I guess. 

If anybody else who is an Oberon customer wants to do the same, maybe they will get the message from us, loud and clear!

Jered


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love having the charm on the bungee. It really helps to get it off the button. I'm not sure I'd want it already on there though..Then again, it's not too difficult to change them out if I got one I didn't want (like that would happen). 

I do hope that even though they start selling them, that they continue to include them with the orders. I look forward to the charm *almost* as much as the cover.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

docjered said:


> Leslie: I just finished giving Oberon feedback on their website asking them to pre-thread a "charm" on every Kindle cover bungee. We wil see, I guess.
> 
> If anybody else who is an Oberon customer wants to do the same, maybe they will get the message from us, loud and clear!
> 
> Jered


I do not like the charm on the bungee. Tried it and it kept bugging the heck out of me. I took it off.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I can't believe I'm going to say this, because I'm Miss Impulse Purchase. But, there are no plans for me to get another Oberon cover for my Kindle. Another skin, absolutely. A journal from Oberon, sure. And I'll be purchasing the charms left and right. But, as much as I love the covers and love to spend my money, I just can't justify having more than one cover..This is in no way a dig at those who have more than one, this is just a personal thing.

Now, a Borsa Bella bag, or one of those new bags someone posted about today, I'm all over that!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> I do not like the charm on the bungee. Tried it and it kept bugging the heck out of me. I took it off.


Me either. I really wanted to like it, but it just didn't do it for me.


----------

